

Comcast memo on viral cancellation call - sp332
http://consumerist.com/2014/07/21/comcast-memo-rep-from-painful-retention-call-was-doing-what-we-trained-him-to-do/

======
sj4nz
You know, Comcast, if you didn't spend so much effort on trying to retain
customers with passive-aggressive hostilities you wouldn't have to train and
hire retention employees or waste time in meetings discussing why your
corporation gets so much bad press.

You should just mail off a "new service coupon" that expires in 30-days for
the disconnected location for the next resident instead. Someone who has had a
fight to disconnect your service is _never_ going to connect your service at a
new location if they could help it because of that bitter memory.

The most important job your disconnect people have is authenticating and
authorizing disconnects to prevent people from being denied service by
unauthorized requests.

